# Jet ski rider charged with injuring swan



## Fuscus (Dec 29, 2010)

Its not just idiots in cars running over snakes! But its 5 to 1 he gets his wrist slapped. At a minimum he should lose the ski!

*Published On:* -
*Source:* http://www.news.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## MatE (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes it was just on the news.Hopefully they get a bit of jail time.Totally uncalled for.How about the poor bloke in the states who found his wife cheating on him on there computer and he has to go to court now for hacking into her account.


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 29, 2010)

i wish i could be as tuff as half of this morons

it really bugs me things like this as said above he wont even get a slap on the wrist


----------



## dossy (Dec 29, 2010)

most ppl on jet skis anoy me cause im a wake border and they try to ride the wake right behind me ( about 2 m away) and iv been hit by 3 and iv had 1 run head on into my rope between me and the boat. dnt get me started on the topic ill turn red in anger 

but i have to congradul8 the jet skier who came to my aid
i came off the rope kncked my self out and next thing i remember is a jet ski sitting next to me makn sure the other boats wouldnt hit me
so their not all up themself pricks


----------



## chase77 (Dec 29, 2010)

saw this on the news. how pathetic. glad the people with with the camera had the decency to give the footage to the cops.


----------



## babba007 (Dec 29, 2010)

What an absolute tool


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Name & Shame and a few hundred hours [community service] helping the RSPCA....solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Joemal (Dec 29, 2010)

Fingers crossed and a bit of public backlash he will do some time and with luck he will meet a nice cell mate who will look after him (Till the lights go out).


----------



## Kitah (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been working at the Hospital this swan was brought to, doing placement for the past few weeks, and saw this swan come in. All I'll say is, fortunately it seems to be a bit better now, but this idiot deserves everything he gets- and it seems as though he's going to cop it. I don't, and never will understand how people can be so cruel and sick minded to do something like this.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Dec 29, 2010)

some one should run them over in a jet ski!
tha video of it is just horrific!, 

and same gose for the idiots who made the pony run behind a car, 
some one should time them behind a car and make them run for there lives!!

its just disgusting the things people do to thiese animals.


----------



## aussiereptilekid (Dec 29, 2010)

u know people that hurt animals have to be pretty big pussies i mean the people driving the jet ski are a bunch of low lives what bastards im sorry for my language but it just irritates me that people can do this to innocent animals


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 29, 2010)

just found the video - Jet ski rider charged with injuring swan on MSN Video


----------



## Jeannine (Dec 30, 2010)

*how about we tie his legs and hands together, chuck him in the water and run him over a few times and see how he likes it

time to bring in punishment to fit the crimes when it comes to animal cruelty

you know what they say 'most killers start with cruelty to animals then go onto humans' *


----------



## Joemal (Dec 30, 2010)

Going by past animal cruelty cases this lowlife will walk out of the courts with a smile on his face and a slap on the wrist .


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 30, 2010)

I saw the video footage on last nights news. Just disgusting! His jet-ski should be taken off him and crushed! Or better still, sold to help fund the people rehabilitating the poor bird! Brainless fool!


----------



## Eddie2257 (Dec 30, 2010)

i saw this clip and i couldent watch it agian i think it was the worst thing iv ever seen, i dont know how people can be so crule to such a defencless animal. i herd that only the guy that was driving got charged, i reckon both of then should of as the second guy did nothing to stop the driver. imo both guys should get some jail time and commiunty service.


----------



## Kitah (Dec 30, 2010)

Joemal said:


> Going by past animal cruelty cases this lowlife will walk out of the courts with a smile on his face and a slap on the wrist .



Nope, he certainly won't be coming out smiling with just a slap on the wrist. Like I said- I saw the swan come into the hospital, and have been hearing whats been going on, heard the cops when they came in to ask the senior vet about it etc.



moosenoose said:


> Or better still, sold to help fund the people rehabilitating the poor bird! Brainless fool!



From what I've heard, he will be


----------



## Midge (Jan 5, 2011)

*Careful now .....*

"Like dust thrown against the wind, evil falls back upon the fool who harms the harmless" - Siddhārtha Gautama (aka the Buddha)

or as Nietzsche said .. "Man is the cruelest animal. At tragedies, bullfights, and crucifixions he has so far felt best on earth; and when he invented hell for himself, behold, that was his very heaven.”

BTW, I have kept, bred and RESPECTED reptiles for over 30 years!

May you all never lose your love and admiration for these beautiful souls!

Midge


----------

